# أول ترجمة للانجيل باللغة العربية



## brahim1982 (28 مايو 2010)

متى تمت اول ترجمة للانجيل باللغة العربية ؟؟
واين هي اول نسخة عربية للانجيل اليوم ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2010)

*إن أول ترجمة للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغـة العربية ظهرت في النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن الميلادي، عندما قام يوحنا أسقف أشبيلية في أسبانيا بترجمة الكتاب إلى العـربية نقلاً عن ترجمة إيرونيموس اللاتينيـة. وكانت ترجمته محدودة فلم تشمل كل الكتاب، كما لم يكن لها الانتشار الكافي.

ثم في أواخر القرن التاسع قام رجل يهودي يدعى سعيد بن يوسف الفيومي بترجمة العهد القديم فقط إلى العربية.

وبعد ذلك توالت ترجمات أخرى من أشخاص كثيرين لأجزاء متفرقة من الكتاب المقدس. على أن هذه الترجمات لم تفِ بالحاجة تماماً، إذ كان معظم المترجمين يعتمدون على ترجمات أخرى أقدم؛ كالسريانية والقبطية، وليس على الأصل العبري واليوناني، فنتج عن ذلك ترجمات مشوهة ومشحونة بالأخطاء. مما دفع أحد علماء الكنيسة القبطية، يدعى هبة الله بن العسال من الإسكندرية، بمراجعة إحدى الترجمات وضبطها وتصويبها، وكان ذلك عام 1252م.

وتبعه آخرون حذوا حذوه فأجروا تنقيحاً بسيطاً في إحدى الترجمات، أُطلِق عليها الفولجاتـا السكندريـة (لتمييزها عن الفولجاتـا اللاتينية). التي اعتُبرت ترجمة قانونيـة ورسميـة لعدة أجيال. ولا زالت هذه الترجمـة مستخدمة في القراءات الكنسية بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية إلى يومنا هذا.

وفى عام 1620 شرع سركيس الرزى مطران دمشق مع نفر من العلماء بالقيام بترجمة دقيقة، مستعيناً بنسخة حصل عليها من البابا إربان الخامس بروما. وبعد عمل 46 سنة ، أي نحو عام 1666 أنجزوا العمل وطُبع الكتاب في روما وظهر إلى الوجود أول نسخة لكل الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية ليس منقولاً عن ترجمات أخرى. لكن هذه الترجمة أيضاً لم تأت وفق ما كان يرجى منها، إذ أن ضعف الترجمة أفقد التعاليم الدقيقة قوتها، وجعل بعض عباراتها غير مفهومة، بالإضافة إلى ما كان بها من أخطاء لغوية.

الترجمة العربية الحالية (ترجمة سميث - فاندايك)

إن الترجمة المتوفرة بين أيدينا حالياً يرجع الفضـل فيها بصفة خاصة إلى اثنين من المرسلين الأمريكان، تميزا بالتقوى الصحيحـة والاستعـداد للتضحية الكثيرة، بالإضافة إلى ما زودهما الرب به من مواهب خاصة، وهما:

الدكتور عالي سميث: الذي ولد بأمريكا سنة 1801. وأتى للعمل كمرسل بجزيرة مالطة بعد أن أنهى دراسته، ومنها عام 1827 إلى بيروت ليتعلم اللغة العربية. ونحو عام 1837 عُهد إليه بالإشـراف على طبع الكتاب المقدس بالعربية، فتحمل من المشاق مالا يسعنا المجال هنا لشرحه. فقط نشير إلى أنه انكسرت به السفينة مرة وهو فى طريقه من بيروت إلى تركيا، وضاع في البحر مجموعة من أجمل الخطوط التي كان قد جمعها ليصنع منها قوالب الحروف فى ألمانيا لطبع الكتاب المقدس. ومن أثر الصدمة نتيجة لهذا الحادث رقدت زوجنه الفاضلة. ولكن تشددت سواعد يديه، وتخطى كل الصعاب، وبدأ بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية وكان ذلك عام 1847. وقد تمكن هو ومعاونوه - على رأسهم المعلم القدير بطرس البستاني، الذي كان ضليعـاً فى اللغة العربية ومتمكناً من العبرية، وكذلك الشيخ نصيف اليازجي النحوي القدير الذي انتُدب لتصحيح وضبط اللغة - بعد مجهود مضنٍ وشاق، من ترجمة أسفار موسى الخمسة، ثم العهد الجديد كله، ثم بعض النبوات. وشرع بالفعل في طبع سفري التكوين والخروج وستة عشر أصحاحاً من إنجيل متى، لكنه رقد في الرب عام 1854 قبل اكتمال العمل.

ملاحظة من معد الصفحة عن بطرس البستاني

وُلِدَ المُعَلِّم بُطْرُس البُسْتَاني سنةَ 1819 في قَرْية الدِبِّيّة في لُبنان. وتَلقّى عُلومَه في مدرسةِ عين وَرَقة، كُبْرى مدارسِ ذلك العَهْد. وهناك تَعَلَّم العربيَّة والسّريانيّة واللاتينيّة والإيطاليّة والفلسفة واللاّهوت والشَّرع الكنسيّ، ودرس الإنكليزيّة على نفْسه.
في عام 1840 وَفَدَ إلى بيروت واتَّصل ببعض المُرْسَلين الأميركيّين يعلِّمُهم العربيَّةَ ويعرِّبُ لهم الكتبَ. ومنذ ذلك الوقت نشأتْ بينه وبين كُرْنيلْيوس فانْدايْك، أحدِ مؤسِّسي "الكلّيّة السوريّة الإنجيليّة" في بيروت (الجامعة الأمريكيّة)، صداقةٌ امتدَّتْ طَوالَ العُمْر، وكان لها أثرٌ على الرَّجُلين العظيمين.
بعد عام 1848 وسَّع البُسْتاني مَعارفَه بدراسة اللّغَتينِ اليونانيَّةِ والعبرانّيةِ. واشتركَ مع عالي سْميث في ترجمة الكتاب المقدَّس إلى العربيّة، وهي الترجمة التي أتَّمها فيما بعدُ الدكتور كرنيليوس فاندايك

الدكتور كرنيليوس فاندايك: الذي ولد في أمريكا عام 1818، وظهر نبوغه المبكر في اللغات بالإضافة إلى تعلمه الطب، إذ كان يتقن عشر لغـات ما بين قديمة وحديثة. ولما بلغ العام الحادي والعشرين من عمره وفـد إلى سوريا مرسلاً، لكنه ذهب إلى بيروت ليتعلم اللغة العربية حتى أصبح من المعدودين في إتقانها. ولقد تعين لمتابعـة ترجمة الكتاب خلفاً للدكتور سميث. فابتدأ بمراجعة ما سبق ترجمته، ثم ترجم الباقي. وقد استعان هو أيضاً بالشيخ يوسف الأسير (الأزهري) لضبط الترجمة. وانتهى من الترجمة والطبع يوم 29 مارس 1865. ومما يذكر أن الدكتور فاندايك لم يعتبر قط أن ترجمته نهائية، بل ظل ينقح ويصحح في كل طبعة جديدة حتى يوم رقاده بيسوع في 13 نوفمبر 1895 تاركاً وراءه ذخراً لا يُقدَّر « وبه وإن مات يتكلم بعد ».

الترجمة اليسوعية

قام بعض الرهبـان اليسوعييـن في بيـروت، بمعاونة الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي بن الشيخ نصيف اليازجي السالف الذكر، سنة 1881 بترجمة عربية أخرى. وهى ترجمة جميلة ودقيقة عدا استثناءات معدودة. تتميز عن غيرها بحلاوة الأسلوب وفصاحة اللفظ، لكن على حساب عدم التقيد بحرفية النص الأصلي في بعض الأحيان.

الترجمات الحديثة

وقد بدأت في السنوات الأخيرة عدة محاولات لإعادة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس، وكذلك تنقيح الترجمة المستعملة حالياً. ولقد ظهرت بالفعل بعض هذه الترجمات، سنذكر بعد قليل جانباً منها.

ويقيناً هو شئ غير مستغرب أن يعتز المؤمنون بالكتاب الذي حفظوا مقاطع كبيرة منه في طفولتهم، وتعزّوا بواسطته وبُنوا في الإيمان إذ استخدم الله آياته سواء في الاجتماعات العامة أو الجلسات الخاصة أو الخلوات الانفرادية، الأمر الذي يجعل الكثيرين منهم يرفضون فكرة تعديل نصوصه أياً كانت الأسباب.

ومع ذلك فعلينـا أن نستوعب هذه الحقيقة وهي أن اللغة متطورة باستمرار. فنحن عندما نقرأ الصحف الصادرة من مائة عام نحس أننا غرباء عن هذه اللغة. قال كليف لويس "لا يوجد شئ اسمه ترجمة كتاب من لغة إلى أخرى مرة وإلى الأبد، فاللغة شئ متغير. إذا أردت أن تشترى ثوباً لابنك فليس من المعقول أن تشترى له الثياب مرة وإلى الأبد، فهو سينمو ويكبر عليها، وهى ستتهرأ عليه"

خذ على سبيل المثال كلمة من الأصحـاح الأول في الكتاب المقدس « وقال الله لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها؛ بهائم ودبابات... فعمل الله وحوش الأرض ... وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها » (تك1: 24، 25). إن القارئ العادي عندما يقرأ عن الدبابات قد يذهب فكرة إلى آلة الحرب المعروفة بهذا الاسم، مع أن هذه طبعاً ليست هي المقصودة، بل المقصود هو ما يدُب على الأرض. ولذلك اضطرت الترجمة التفسيرية لإزالة هذا الالتباس أن تترجمها زواحف. أو مثل آخر « إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين » (مت12: 36) إن عبارة كلمة بطالة في مفهوم القارئ العادي هي الكلمة الرديئة، مع أن معناها هنا الكلمة العاطلة أو التي لا لزوم لها.

ومع اعتقادنا أن الترجمة العـربية الشائعة هي واحدة من بركات الرب للشعوب العربية، إذ أنها من أدق الترجمات في كل العالم، فإن أحداً لا يقدر أن يعترض أبداً على معاودة البحث في الأصـول للوصول إلى لفظ أدق أو كلمة تعطى المعنى الأقرب للأصل، وكذلك لاستبدال الكلمات العسـرة الفهم، أو التي بَطُل استعمالها في اللغة بكلمات أكثر تداولاً بشرط أن تعطى المعنى الأصلي تماماً. 


ومن أشهر تلك الترجمات الحديثة:

الترجمة التفسيرية (كتاب الحياة): تهدف هذه الترجمة لتبسيط المعنى وإيضاحه. وقد صدر العهد الجديد عام 1982، ثم صدر الكتاب المقدس كاملاً عام 1988. وهي ترجمة جيدة إلى حد كبير.

الترجمة اليسوعية الحديثة: صدرت الطبعة الأولى للعهد الجديد عام 1969، تلتها عدة طبعات وحاول الآباء اليسوعيون فى كل طبعة إدخال بعض التحسينات مثل تبسيط العبارة وإضفاء الروح المسكونية على الترجمة.


‍.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مايو 2010)

*الاخ اوريجانوس مشكووووووووووور جدا علي معلوماته القيمه*

*احب اضيف كمان انه في القرن الحادي عشر ميلادي تمت ترجمه الدياتسرون اي الانجيل الرباعي و هو عمل قام به تاتيان السرياني بان جمع الاربع اناجيل كلها في انجيل واحد مدمجا متناسقا جدا و بدا مثلا بمطلع انجيل يوحنا ثم قصه بشاره العذراء في متي و هكذا*

*جمع بطريقه متناغمه*

*و يرجح انه كتب اصلا بالسريانيه ثم ترجم للاتيني*

*و قد  ترجمه في العصر العباسي في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي القس ابو الفرج الطيب*

*و لغته جميله جدا و لكن صعبه جدا*

*و قد طبعت تلك الترجمه سنه 1935*

*و عندي علي فكره لذيذه جدا*

*اتمني ان اكون قد افدتك*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## مستر حارق (28 مايو 2010)

*


+gospel of truth+ قال:



و قد طبعت تلك الترجمه سنه 1935​ 
و عندي علي فكره لذيذه جدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...



* 


كل شوق ان أقرا هذه الطبعه ...

كيف أستطيع الحصول علي نسخه من هذه الطبعه يا جوسبل اوف تروث ؟


----------



## Alcrusader (28 مايو 2010)

*اتحفظ ولا أوافقك  على  ما ذكرته عن الترجمة اليسوعية. ولدي موقف منه.
كان من الأفضل أن تتكلم بموضوعية أكثر، لأن الترجمات مهما اختلفت فيها تؤدي إلى طريق وحيدة.

 وغير ذلك لا مشكلة عليه.

مشكور على المعلومات.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مايو 2010)

مستر حارق قال:


> كل شوق ان أقرا هذه الطبعه ...
> 
> كيف أستطيع الحصول علي نسخه من هذه الطبعه يا جوسبل اوف تروث ؟


 
*حااااااضر*

*بس كدا اتفضل اخي الكريم*


http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bible/diatessaron1.pdf

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *اتحفظ ولا أوافقك  على  ما ذكرته عن الترجمة اليسوعية. ولدي موقف منه.
> كان من الأفضل أن تتكلم بموضوعية أكثر، لأن الترجمات مهما اختلفت فيها تؤدي إلى طريق وحيدة.
> 
> وغير ذلك لا مشكلة عليه.
> ...


*
اتمني ان افهم ما هو تحفظك 

لو امكن علي الخاص

تحياتي*


----------



## The one message (29 مايو 2010)

في هاي الترجمة بس ما قدرت احصل عليها ولا باي موقع
من اقدم الترجمات العربية
http://getty.edu/art/exhibitions/icons_sinai/index.html​


----------



## brahim1982 (30 مايو 2010)

صباح الخير
موضوع فعلا رائع وشامل وواضح لكن الشئ الذي لم افهمه هو المسيحيين العرب قبل القرن الثامن من اين كانوا ياخذون تعليم المسيحية ؟ ثم لماذا كل هذه الصعوبات التي واجهها المترجمون ؟ اليست اللغة العربية غنية بالالفاظ ؟ ام ان المشكل في فهم اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس نفسه ؟ اتمنى ان توضحوا لي الاشكالية دي و لكم مني الف سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 مايو 2010)

> موضوع فعلا رائع وشامل وواضح لكن الشئ الذي لم افهمه هو المسيحيين العرب قبل القرن الثامن من اين كانوا ياخذون تعليم المسيحية ؟


الاصل يونانى اللغة .. فقد كانت اللغة اليونانية هى اللغة المنتشرة والعالمية فى زمن المسيحية الاولى 

ولذلك لم تكن هناك اى مشكلة فى فهم العقائد المسيحية .

ومع ذلك :
ظهرت ترجمات قبطية ( خمس ترجمات وهم بحيرية وصعيدية وفيومية و .. ) بالنسبة للمصريين
وتوجد ترجمات ايضا سريانية وغيرها بالنسبة لغير المصريين

وحيث ان هذة اللغات قل استخدامها مع الوقت .. عندما فرض العرب اللغة العربية ..
من هنا بدأت الفكرة فى عمل ترجمات عربية .


> ثم لماذا كل هذه الصعوبات التي واجهها المترجمون ؟


نعم عزيزى . كان هناك صعوبات للذين يترجمون لباقى الشعوب .. ولكن كلمة الله حية وفعالة .. والله يساعد المترجمين على توصيل كلمته لكل لغة ولكل لهجة. حتى اصبح الكتاب المقدس مترجم لالاف اللغات واللهجات . واكثر كتاب انتشارا وترجمة فى العالم كله.


> اليست اللغة العربية غنية بالالفاظ ؟


مش فاهم قصدك ..


> ام ان المشكل في فهم اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس نفسه ؟


وضح سؤالك اكتر .. اى لغة ؟؟؟ عهد قديم ام جديد ؟؟؟


----------



## brahim1982 (30 مايو 2010)

اولا شكرا على سرعة الرد ثانيا انت لم تفهم سؤالي بعد انا قصدت العرب المسيحيين الذين كانوا يعيشون في شبه الجزيرة العربية او في بلاد الشام او بلاد الحجاز من اين لهم بتعاليم المسيح قبل الترجمة اي الذين عاشوا مثلا خلال القرن الثاني او الثالث او الخامس او السادس .
ثم ان الموضوع ذكر ان هناك صعوبات في الترجمة ولم افهم نوعية الصعوبات اين تكمن ؟ في اللغة العربية لم تستوعب عبارات الانجيل ام في اللغة الاصلية للانجيل غير مفهومة ؟ ولك مني اطيب سلام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 مايو 2010)

*هل تُرجم الإنجيل إلى العربية قبل الإسلام؟​
ولن أضيف أكثر مما ذُكر من آراء العلماء إنما أقول بأن وجود ترجمات للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة العربية وانتشارها في العربية قبل الإسلام يمكن الاستلال عليه من التراث الإسلامي نفسه إن كان من القرآن أو الأحاديث أو التاريخ ، هذا التراث الذي فيه تأكيدات كثيراة على وجوب احترام أهل الكتاب ( قسيسين ورهبانا ) وإن كنتم في شك بما لديكم فاسألوا الذين يقرأون التوراة والانجيل ....... وإلخ . بالإضافة إلى انتشار الأسماء التي فيها روح مسيحية أو يهودية مثل ( عبد الله ) أو التي فيها الروح السريانية مثل الصوم ( صَومو ) الصلاة ( صْلوتو ) ...... إلخ . 



بقلم: الأب سهيل قاشا

هل ترجم الإنجيل (والكتاب المقدّس عامّة) قبل الإسلام؟؟

هذا موضوع شائك، وقد تضاربت الآراء فيه. ومعلوم أنّه لم تصل إلينا أي ترجمة عربيّة سابقة للإسلام، إلاّ أنّ هذا الواقع ليس دليلاً على عدم ترجمة الكتاب في الجاهليّة. وإليك عرض سريع لأهمّ الآراء:
أمّا الأب لويس شيخو، فقد دافع عن وجود ترجمة في الجاهليّة، مؤيّداً رأيه بأدلّة عديدة [1]. وتبعه عبد المسيح المقدسي، في مقال قيّم ظهر في مجلّة "المشرق" [2].
ثمّ أخذ المستشرق أنطون باومشتارك (Baumstark) ينشر العديد من المقالات، ابتداءً من سنة 1929 حتى سنة 1938 لإثبات الرأي نفسه.
أمّا جورج جراف (Graf)، فقد أثبت أنّ الترجمات العربيّة التي وصلت إلينا لا ترجع إلى أيام الجاهليّة، ولكنّه يفترض وجود ترجمة عربيّة للكتاب المقدّس (أو لأجزاء منه) قبل الإسلام.
ثمّ ذكر الفريد جليوم (Guillaume) نصّاً من "السيرة النبويّة" لابن اسحق يستدلّ به على وجود ترجمة عربيّة لإنجيل يوحنّا في بداية القرن السابع الميلاديّ.
وعالج آرثر فوبس (Vôôbus) الموضوع باختصار، فتوصّل إلى النتيجة ذاتها التي كان قد توصّل إليها جورج جراف.
وكذلك فعل رابين (Rabin) في مقالة عن "اللغة العربيّة" التي كتبها لدائرة المعارف الإسلاميّة الجديدة. فأكّد أنّ بعض أجزاء الكتاب المقدّس كانت متداولة في الجاهليّة، وأنّ واضعيها من النصارى لا من اليهود.
وقدّم يوسف هننجر (Henninger) نظرة سريعة عن بعض الآراء، وأيّد أخيراً رأي جورج جراف.
ثمّ جاء يوشع بلاو (Blau)، فأنكر وجود ترجمة عربيّة للكتاب المقدّس سابقة للإسلام، اعتماداً على أدلّة لغويّة، وردّاً على رأي أنطون باومشتارك.
بعد هذا العرض لأهمّ الآراء [3]، نرى أن نختمه بتقديم رأي الدكتور جوّاد علي لإحاطته بموضوع الجاهليّة.
"ويظهر من بعض روايات الأخبارييّن أنّ بعض أهل الجاهليّة كانوا قد اطّلعوا على التوراة والإنجيل، وأنّهم وقفوا على ترجمات عربيّة للكتابين. أو أن هذا الفريق كان قد عرّب بنفسه الكتابين كُلاّ أو بعضاً، ووقف على ما كان عند أهل الكتاب من كتب في الدين. فذكروا مثلاً أن (ورقة بن نوفل) "كان يكتب الكتاب العبراني. ويكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانيّة ما شاء الله أن يكتب". وقالوا: "وكان امرؤ تنصّر في الجاهليّة، وكان يكتب الكتاب العربيّ، ويكتب من الإنجيل بالعربيّ ما شاء الله أن يكتب". وذكروا مثل ذلك عن (آميّة بن أبي الصلت). فقالوا أنّه كان قد قرأ الكتب المقدّسة، وقالو مثل ذلك عن عدد من الأحناف" [4].
وبعد ذكر هذه الأمثلة، ابدى المؤلّف رأيه قال:
" ولا يُستَبْعد وجود ترجمات للكتاب المقدّس في الحيرة، لما عُرف عنها من تقدّم في الثقافة وفي التعلّم والتعليم، ولوجود النصارى المتعلّمين فيها بكثرة. وقد وجد المسلمون فيها حينما دخلوها عدداً من الأطفال يتعلّمون القراءة والكتابة وتدوين الأناجيل؛ وقد برز نفر منهم، وظهروا في علوم اللاهوت، وتولّوا مناصب عالية في سلك الكهنوت في مواضع أخرى من العراق. فلا غرابة إذا ما قام هؤلاء بتفسير الأناجيل وشرحها للناس للوقوف عليها. وقد لا يستبعد تدوينهم لتفاسيرها أو لترجمتها، لتكون في متناول الأيدي، ولاسيّما بالنسبة إلى طلاّب العلم المبتدئين، وقد لا يُستبعد أيضاً توزيع بعض هذه الترجمات والتفاسير إلى مواضع أخرى، لقرائتها على الوثنيّين وعلى النصارى للتبشير" [5].
المقال جزء من نشرة تعليميّة خاصة بطلاب "معهد القديس بولس للفلسفة واللاهوت" (حريصا – لبنان، 1999-2000)، تحمل عنوان: "التراث العربي المسيحي"



[1] لويس شيخو، النصرانيّة وآدابها بين عرب الجاهليّة، قسم 1، ص 20-22، 295-300، 304-306، 313-322.
[2] عبد المسيح المقدسي، نقل الكتب المقدّسة إلى العربيّة قبل الإسلام، (المشرق 31(1933) ص 1-12).
[3] راجع بهذا الخصوص بحث الأب سمير خليل في مجلّة "دراسات إسلاميّة مسيحيّة"، 1982.
[4] د. جوّاد علي، المفصّل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام، 680:6.
[5] جوّاد علي 681:6.
*


----------



## The one message (30 مايو 2010)

"وانتشارها في العربية قبل الإسلام يمكن الاستلال عليه من التراث الإسلامي نفسه إن كان من القرآن أو الأحاديث أو التاريخ ، هذا التراث الذي فيه تأكيدات كثيراة على وجوب احترام أهل الكتاب ( قسيسين ورهبانا ) وإن كنتم في شك بما لديكم فاسألوا الذين يقرأون التوراة والانجيل"

ما في اي تراث بذكر انه في ترجمة عربية قبل الاسلام
اذا في دليل خلينا نقراه(طبعا من مصدر مسيحي)
وكمان ما في اية بالقرآن بتقول :
وإن كنتم في شك بما لديكم فاسألوا الذين يقرأون التوراة والانجيل!
التوراة المذكورة في القرآن اعطيت للنبي موسى فقط 
والانجيل اعطي للمسيح فقط وليس للتلاميذ

ثانيا 
"بالإضافة إلى انتشار الأسماء التي فيها روح مسيحية أو يهودية مثل ( عبد الله ) "
اسم عبد الله ليس يهودي ولا مسيحي !
قبل فترة كان في نقاش هون بالمنتدى حول اسم الله في الاديان وقالوا انه هو اسم وثني
وقدمت دليل من سفر دانيال وكان مكتوب فيه عبد الله وترجمت للعربية عبد الله !
يعني اسم عبد الله ليس حكر على اليهود ولا المسيحيين ولا الاسلام
ولكن كان في اعتراض كبير من الاعضاء والمشرفين
وهلأ انت عم تقول انه اسم عبد الله مسيحي او يهودي!

ثالثا لحتى نعرف اذا كان في ترجمة عربية قبل الاسلام او لا خلينا نقرا التالي...


5- طاطيانوس السوري (Tatien)
وُلد سنة 110م في سوريا ، وفي روما تقابل مع القديس يوستينوس وتتلمذ على يديه ، قام بجمع الأناجيل الأربعة في مؤلف واحد سماه باليونانية " دياطسرونDiatessaron ، انطلاقاً من الأربعة " وتعود أهميته إلى أنه يعترف بالأناجيل الأربعة ".
والنسخة العربية من الدياطسرون التي ُعنيت بنشرها دارالنشر الأسقفية بالقاهرة مأخوذة عن ترجمة عربية للأصل السرياني قام بها أحد النساطرة عام 1543 ويُدعى أبو الفرج عبد الله بن الطيب ، عن نسخة سريانية نقلها أحد تلاميذ حنين بن اسحق" (37)

إن أول ترجمة للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغـة العربية ظهرت في النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن الميلادي، عندما قام يوحنا أسقف أشبيلية في أسبانيا بترجمة الكتاب إلى العـربية نقلاً عن ترجمة إيرونيموس اللاتينيـة. وكانت ترجمته محدودة فلم تشمل كل الكتاب، كما لم يكن لها الانتشار الكافي.
ثم في أواخر القرن التاسع قام رجل يهودي يدعى سعيد بن يوسف الفيومي بترجمة العهد القديم فقط إلى العربية.

المصادر:
http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp6.html
(37) كنائس المشرق . د. عزت ذكي . دار الثقافة. ط 1 .سنة 1991. ص 80​


----------



## Alcrusader (31 مايو 2010)

The one message قال:


> "وانتشارها في العربية قبل الإسلام يمكن الاستلال عليه من التراث الإسلامي نفسه إن كان من القرآن أو الأحاديث أو التاريخ ، هذا التراث الذي فيه تأكيدات كثيراة على وجوب احترام أهل الكتاب ( قسيسين ورهبانا ) وإن كنتم في شك بما لديكم فاسألوا الذين يقرأون التوراة والانجيل"
> 
> ما في اي تراث بذكر انه في ترجمة عربية قبل الاسلام
> اذا في دليل خلينا نقراه(طبعا من مصدر مسيحي)​



*لقد قال لك كان هناك طبعاً ترجمة إلى العربية. ودليل على ذلك  وجود رهبان وكهنة مسيحين ويهود في الجزيرة العربية قبل مجئ محمد وال إسلام. ومنهم القس ورقة، الراهب بحيرة.... وغيرهم من من ذكر في القرأن.*



*ثانياً: الترجمات  القديمة للعهد الجديد

كانت اللغة اليونانية هى لغة العلم والتجارة والسياسة وكانت اللغة الشائعة فى الحديث  والكتابة والمفهومة والمسيطرة على مجريات الأمور فى كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية  نظراً لأن اليونانيين أهل جزر وأهل بحر وكثيراً ما أنشأوا مستعمرات وصداقات على  سواحل البحر البيض المتوسط  .  ولما انتشرت بها المسيحية فى عصورها الأولى كانت هى اللغة التى أنتشر بها واللغة التى كتبت بها كل  أسفار العهد الجديد . ولكن بمرور الزمن وانتشار المسيحية فى أجزاء كثيرة لا تتكلم  اليونانية صارت هناك حاجة لترجمات إلى لغات أخرى لتوصيل كلمة المسيح إلى جميع الناس  بكل اللغات.

1- الترجمة السريانية ( البيشيتـــا - البسيطة )
هى من أقدم الترجمات التى ترجم إليها العهد الجديد فقد دعى  التلاميذ أتباع المسيح لأول مرة "مسيحيين" فى أنطاكية بسوريا وقد وجد العهد القديم  فى الكنيسة السريانية الأولى عن طريق يهود إسرائيل.
وقد بدأت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى عدة ترجمات للسريانية ترجع إلى بداية القرن الثانى الميلادى وعلى رأس هذه  الترجمات "البشيتا" "أو البسيطة" أى العامة. وهناك عدة ترجمات أخرى إلى السريانية  مثل الفيلوكسينيان والسريانية الفلسطينية إلخ.

2- الترجمة اللاتينية ( الفولجاتـــــــــــا )
بدأت هذه الترجمة أولاً فى شمال أفريقيا وكان أول شاهدان على وجود ترجمات لاتينية  هما القديسان ترتليان وكبريان فى ق 2 م وكان هناك ترجمات لاتينية كثيرة قام بها  العديد من الناس ولهذا دعا البابا داماسوس أسقف روما (383 م) إلى تفويض سكرتيره  القديس جيروم لإعداد ترجمة لاتينية رسمية يعتمد عليها. فقام القديس جيروم بترجمة  العهد القديم عن العبرية مباشرة والعهد الجديد عن اليونانية مباشرة ودعيت ترجمته  هذه بالفولجاتا أى العامة والتى صارت الترجمة المعتمدة للكنيسة الكاثوليكية على مدى  عشرة قرون.
ويرى العلماء اللاهوتيين والإنجيليين أن لهذه الترجمة اللاتينية أهمية خاصة فى تحقيق نص العهد الجديد  لأنها ترجع لمنتصف القرن الثانى الميلادى كما أنها تقدم لنا صورة مبكرة للنص  اليونانى الذى ترجمت عنه، خاصة وإنها كانت أكثر حرفية وهذا يزيد أهميتها.

3- الترجمة القبطية
انتشرت المسيحية فى مصر خاصة فى الاسكندرية والوجه البحرى باللغة اليونانية ثم قام  العلامة بنتينوس رئيس مدرسة الاسكندرية (181 م) بإدخال الأبجدية القبطية من الحروف  اليونانية إلى جانب سبعة حروف من اللغة الديموطيقية وبدأ عملية ترجمة العهد الجديد  إلى القبطية باللهجة الصعيدية وقد استغرقت ترجمة العهد الجديد قرناً كاملاً. ويرجع  أقدم شاهد لهذه الترجمة إلى حوالى سنة 300 م وهو مخطوطه على ورق البردى محفوظة فى  المتحف البريطانى ثم تلا ذلك ترجمات مصر الوسطى مثل الأخميمية والفيومية ثم الوجه  البحرى مما يدل على أن أهل الاسكندرية والوجه البحرى لم يكونوا فى حاجة لترجمة عن  اليونانية إلا فى وقت لاحق وتوجد من هذه الترجمات جزيئيات عن الأخميمية والفيومية  ترجع إلى القرن الرابع والخامس.
* *4 - ترجمـــات أخرى * * 
وهناك ترجمات عديدة مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية والجوثية  والسلافية وغيرها من الترجمات التى بدأت فى القرن الرابع وما تلاه.*



* *******************************************************
 *الترجمات القديمة     *
 *فى عام 639 م أو حوالى      هذا العام طلب القائد العربي عمر بن سعد ابن أبي وقاص من البطريرك اليعقوبي      يوحنا أن يضع ترجمة الإنجيل في اللغة العربية . 
    وفى عام 675 م أو حوالى هذا العام فى أسبانيا إشبيلية،. قام الأسقف يوحنا بترجة      الكتاب المقدس، 
    فى عام 867  فى مكتبة دير سانت كاترين بسيناء رقم عربي 151. ترجمة أعمال      الرسل والرسائل كلها وقد نشرها هارفي ستال عام 1985
    . حوالي 687م قام حنين بن اسحق الكتاب المقدس بترجمة السبعينية اليونانية. .      (مفقودة)
    . حوالي 693م  قام العالم اليهودي سعيد الفيوم بترجمة أسفار التوراة      الخمسة وأشعيا. . نشرت عام 1983
    . حوالي 693 . قام الحفص ابن ألبر القوط بترجمة المزامير بأسلوب شعري. نشرت عام      1994 في فرنسا...*


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1141.htm



* الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس: *
*  عرفت الجزيرة العربية قبل الإسلام، بجانب الوثنية، الديانات السماوية كاليهودية  والمسيحية. فقد هاجر عدد كبير من اليهود إلى الجزيرة العربية بعد خراب أورشليم سنة  70 ميلادية على يد القائد الروماني تيطس. فاستوطنوا في عدة جهات منها. كما كانت  بيثرب (المدينة المنورة) جالية كبيرة منهم. فعمل هؤلاء على نشر تعاليم التوراة بين  القبائل العربية، وانتشرت أفكار دينية وقصص مستوحاة من التوراة في المجتمع العربي،  منها ما كان خرافي ومخالف للتوراة. كما أدخلت إلى اللغة العربية مصطلحات دينية  جديدة لم تعرفها من قبل.*
*  جاء في تاريخ آداب اللغة العربية لجرجي زيدان في المجلد الثاني مفاده، أن التوراة  ترجمت إلى اللغة العربية كلها أو بعضها قبل الإسلام وكانت شائعة بين أدباء العرب،  إلا أنها ضاعت في صدر الإسلام وهذا مما جعل البعض أن لا يصدقوا بوجود التوراة  بالعربي قبل الإسلام.*
*  وبجانب الديانة اليهودية في الجزيرة العربية، كانت بعض القبائل المسيحية العربية  متواجدة هناك، وسفر أعمال الرسل يخبرنا بنشوء كنائس مسيحية نشيطة، كانت في الشام،  وفي أنطاكية وفي مدن أخرى من القطر السوري، كما لا ننسى أن بولس الرسول بعد اهتدائه  إلى الدين المسيحي ذهب إلى العربية، وقضى هناك ثلاث سنوات، سهل عليه في أثنائها أن  يبشر بالإنجيل، سيما وهو الرسول المتأجج بنار غيرة التبشير بإنجيل المسيح.*
*  ومن القبائل العربية المسيحية المشهورة، بنو غسان الذين قطنوا الشام، والمناذرة،  وقبائل تغلب، وبكر وتميم، وفريق من بني طي في العراق. وانتشرت المسيحية في الجزيرة  العربية بواسطة وعظ النساك والرهبان الذين تواجدوا في قلب الصحراء واهتدى أهل نجران  بأجمعهم.*
*  تشير بعض المصادر الإسلامية مثل صحيح البخاري ومسلم وأبي الفرج الأصفهاني أن القس  ورقة ابن نوفل كان ينقل الإنجيل من العبرانية إلى العربية. والمتصفح القرآن  يشْتَمُّ منه رائحة وجود الكتاب المقدس بالعربي (الانعام 155 و 165 السورة 6). وفي  زمن المأمون عصر الترجمة، ترجمت التوراة إلى العربية على يد أحمد بن عبد الله بن  سلام ما بين القرنين الثامن والتاسع.*
*  وفي سنة 750 م قام يوحنا أسقف إشبيلية في أسبانيا بترجمة الكتاب المقدس من  اللاتينية إلى العربية لمساعدة المسيحيين المغاربة في الأندلس.*
*  وجاء في بعض المصادر أن علماء اليهود في الإسكندرية ترجموا أسفار التوراة وقطع  وفصول منقولة عن التوراة السريانية إلى العربية في القرنين الثالث عشر والرابع عشر.*
*  وترجم سفر المزامير إلى العربية عبد الله بن الفضل في القرن الثاني عشر للميلاد كما  ذكر أن سعيد الفيومي – وهو يهودي من الطائفة الربانية – ترجم كتب موسى الخمسة، وسفر  أشعياء وأيوب عن الأصل العبراني للتوراة إلى العربية. *
* في  عام 1874 قرر مجلس المرسلين الأمريكان في بيروت، لبنان بالقيام بترجمة جديدة كاملة  للكتاب المقدس، بلغة عربية مبسطة بقصد تعميمه وانتشاره في الأقطار العربية، فباشر  العمل القس عالي سميث عام 1848 بترجمة الكتاب المقدس من لغاته الأصلية وسار فيه  مرحلة طويلة، يساعده في هذا العمل الجليل أساتذة أعلام وفي طليعتهم بطرس البستاني –  مؤلف قاموس محيط المحيط – والشاعر العربي الشهير، ناصيف اليازجي. وفي سنة 1854  انتهت أسفار موسى الخمسة، وبعض مقطوعات من العهد الجديد، غير أن سميث توفي بداء  السرطان وهو لم ينته بعد من ترجمة الكتاب المقدس كاملاً، فتسلم العمل الدكتور  كرنيليوس فانديك، فنقّح ما أنجزه القس عالي سميث وأكمل الأجزاء المتبقية من الكتاب  المقدس يعاونه على ذلك الشيخ يوسف الأسير الأديب الأزهري اللامع. وصدرت الطبعة  الأولى لترجمة الكتاب المقدس بكامله في 29 آذار (مارس) عام 1865 ومنذ ظهورها وهي  تستخدم في الكنائس الإنجيلية العربية.*
*  وبعد مضي سبع سنوات على ظهور الترجمة الإنجيلية (البروتستانتية) قام المرسلون اليسوعيون الكاثوليك بعمل مماثل لترجمة الكتاب المقدس عن الأصلين العبراني واليوناني، وكان رئيس اللجنة الأب أوغسطين روديه مشرفاً على العمل واستأنف العمل سنة 1872. وقد اعتمد على الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي في الترجمة العربية هذه، يعاونه الأب جمجع، وصدرت الترجمة في ثلاثة مجلدات: الأول سفر التكوين إلى سفر أستير من العهد القديم صدر عام 1876، والمجلد الثاني من سفر أيوب حتى نهاية العهد القديم صدر عام 1880، والمجلد الثالث في العهد الجديد بكامله صدر عام 1878.*
*  وبهذا العمل العظيم أشرق على العالم كوكب جديد بظهور الكتاب المقدس بلغة الضاد،  منيراً الكثيرين، وهادياً إلى السبيل المستقيم. *

http://www.arabicbible.com/arabic/a_bible/a_bible_thebibletextandtranslations.htm





​


> وكمان ما في اية بالقرآن بتقول :
> وإن كنتم في شك بما لديكم فاسألوا الذين يقرأون التوراة والانجيل!
> التوراة المذكورة في القرآن اعطيت للنبي موسى فقط
> والانجيل اعطي للمسيح فقط وليس للتلاميذ


*1 ـ جاء في (سورة غافر 53و54) "وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكِتَابَ هُدًى وَذِكْرَى" *
*2 ـ وجاء في (سورة النحل 43) "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ"*
*3 ـ وفي (تفسير الطبري ج14 ص 109): "فاسئلوا أهل الذكر يعني أهل الكتب الماضية" *
*4 ـ والقرآن يقول في (سورة الحجر 9) "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر ونحن له حافظون"*​




> ثانيا
> "بالإضافة إلى انتشار الأسماء التي فيها روح مسيحية أو يهودية مثل ( عبد الله ) "
> اسم عبد الله ليس يهودي ولا مسيحي !
> قبل فترة كان في نقاش هون بالمنتدى حول اسم الله في الاديان وقالوا انه هو اسم وثني
> ...


*Abdullah (name)*


*‘Abdullāh* (*عبد الله* "servant of God", also spelled _Abdullah_, _Abdulah_, _Abd Allah_, _Abdallah_, _Abdellah_, _Abdulla_ and _Abdalla_) is a common Arabic name. Humility before God is an essential value of Islam, hence _Abdullah_ is a favorite name among Muslims. It was common among Arabic-speaking Jews as well, especially Iraqi Jews. The feminine equivalent is أمة الله Amat Allāh (also spelled Amatullah). The name is cognate to and has the same meaning as the Hebrew Abdiel and, more commonly, Obadiah.
The name was also used historically to refer to anyone whose name is not known.


http://en.wikipedia.org

a
​





> ثالثا لحتى نعرف اذا كان في ترجمة عربية قبل الاسلام او لا خلينا نقرا التالي...
> 
> 5- طاطيانوس السوري (Tatien)
> وُلد سنة 110م في سوريا ، وفي روما تقابل مع القديس يوستينوس وتتلمذ على يديه ، قام بجمع الأناجيل الأربعة في مؤلف واحد سماه باليونانية " دياطسرونDiatessaron ، انطلاقاً من الأربعة " وتعود أهميته إلى أنه يعترف بالأناجيل الأربعة ".
> ...


*هذه  ترجمات أحداث، وهنا بدأ العمل الجدي  على ترجمة عربية شاملة للكتاب المقدس بعهديه (توراة + عهد جديد)
إقرأ المراجع التي ذكرتها لك أعلاه.*​


----------

